
Ask HN: What was the 3rd party library that was used to hack HipChat? - joshdance
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.hipchat.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;04&#x2F;24&#x2F;hipchat-security-notice&#x2F;<p>They don&#x27;t disclose what library it was. They may be waiting until that library can be patched etc.<p>Anyone have ideas on what it was?
======
joshdance
I contacted their support and got this response:

Question 4. Can you provide the third-party library or the suspicious IP
addresses for us to check our systems?

Answer 4. - Our investigation is in progress and we are not providing those
details at this time.

------
masterleep
It might be:

[https://bugs.ghostscript.com/show_bug.cgi?id=697808](https://bugs.ghostscript.com/show_bug.cgi?id=697808)

